# WOW!!!!!!



## Lightnin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

Can an operating system run for weeks on end without a reboot but still run Windows applications?

Get the story here> www.rawghz.com


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hmm, interesting. The domain name was purchased on Feb 18, 2002 and expires in 2011. I guess they are serious.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I'll let others be on the bleeding edge to see if it works as well as it says


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I can't leave my computer on for more than one day without needing to reboot it. Eventually I get the "low system resources" message and have to reboot.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

That is kind of often, even for Windows. At work, I only powerdown once a week. At home I do the same.

What OS are you using? Have you applied any patches for the OS? 

NT Wstn, WIN2K Pro, XP Home or Pro are designed to be more stable, maybe look at them.

I know Win95 was always a pain, but WIN98 (all patched up) was much more stable). I hear that WinME was a step backwards in the stability front. But That was the one OS I never used in the past 13 years.


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

My Me has been much more stable than 98.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I use Windows Me and haven't applied any patches to it. It's very unstable and I'm looking into upgrading to XP very soon. I miss my old computer with Windows 95, it was much more stable and I could leave it on for days and days.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

XP has just as much trouble as ME for me. I've "downgraded" to 2000 and have had no problems.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowling For Soup _
> *I use Windows Me and haven't applied any patches to it. It's very unstable and I'm looking into upgrading to XP very soon. I miss my old computer with Windows 95, it was much more stable and I could leave it on for days and days. *


It may just be a red herring, you might have a machine with Faulty Hardware and have nothing to do with the OS. Do the Windows Update thru Internet Explorer and see what patches are available. You might want to apply them, you have nothing to lose except time in doing them. They may replace some unstable DLL out there?


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

I have been using 2000 for a long time now and reboots generally aren't necessary but I do have to end programs in the task manager about twice a week. Plus not all applications writtein for win95/98 work with 2000. Somce of my games especially.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I am using ME on three computers now, and find it more stable than 95 or 98. I have installed all the patches on windows update. How often I have to reboot really depends on what the computer is being used for. When my kids are downloading lots of music or playing certain games, I need to reboot more often. Just surfing the net and wordprocessing, I can go a long time. 
BTW, are you certain you don't have a virus?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I got XP today. Overall I think it is great, but a few programs, such as Adaptec Easy CD Creator and Norton Anti-Virus, aren't XP compatable and need to be reinstalled. I'll give it a week to see how well it works after I've tried everything.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Easy-CD creator have patches for XP compatibility, so you may need to download it. Know the patches are for v5.x, don't know if previous versions?

Norton Anti-Virus may be an issues. I would not run it if the version you have does not support XP directly or at least Windows 2000. Depending on how old the SW is you may want to upgrade to Norton AV 2002. I have 7 apps that needed patches and only 1 app that needed an upgrade so look at the web sites first to see if you can get away with just patches.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I have Windows 98 on my computer and 95 on my daughters but only mine has a internet connection for now. When it is just my wife or I on the 98 we have few problems, however when are daughter gets on line she is always downloading music and other files and crashing it. I need to network her 95 machine so she can crash her own PC.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Today I went to the Easy CD Creator and Norton sites and discovered that if I want these programs to be compatible with XP, I will have to upgrade to the latest versions and it's NOT free. I will need to upgrade to Roxio Easy CD Creator 5 (which costs about $80) in order for it to work and I will need Norton Antivirus 2002, which also costs money. I guess these companies decided to screw everyone over by making the older versions obsolete on XP so that everyone will have to pay for the upgrade. 

Well that's it, I'm finished with Roxio and Norton...I'll get bootleg copies from my friend if that's what it takes.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sams Club has Roxio Easy CD Creator Platnum for $50. I have the regular edition which lacks a lot of features. I just got it last week with my new Philips CD burner


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowling For Soup _
> *I guess these companies decided to screw everyone over by making the older versions obsolete on XP so that everyone will have to pay for the upgrade. *


Well in relation to new operating systems and file systems, I don't hold Symantec/Norton to blame. MS Upgraded NTFS under Win2000 so that it was different than NTFS under NT 4, so the old Norton SW needed to be upgraded for 2000, don't know if that is the same with XP, but it is pretty typical. I remember having to upgrade Norton Utils for DOS when upgrading from Dos 3.3 to 4.0 and from 4 to 5.x, etc. As long as they give you a relatively inexpensive upgrade path that is all you can ask for.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Fortunately, there is a great free program that is an alternative to Norton and MacAfee.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

What is it, Bogy?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Kevin,

Call these people: http://www.computersworth.com/

Tell them that you want the OEM versions of Norton 2002 and EZ CD Creator 5. They will set you up cheap!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Chris, I'll look into it.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

AVG is available as a free program at www.grisoft.com If you are in Europe you have to pay for it, but anyone in North America can download it free. Updates are free, and frequent.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I installed AVG today and tried it out. Not bad for freeware! I think I'll keep AVG and forget about upgrading Norton. Thanks Bogy!


----------

